# In Gunnison, CO



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I forgot I had these pics of D&RG 268 from Dec. 2012.

And here's some history on it:
http://www.drgw.org/data/steam/history/drg268.htm


----------



## FRED On Board (Jan 2, 2014)

Another fine example of folks who have their head and their heart in the right place: preserving the legacy of the men and the machines that worked on the rails that helped to make America the nation it became in the 19th and 20th centuries.

Thanks, Fire21, for the beautiful photos and link to the history of DRG and DRGW 268 (!)

Bruce /FRED On Board
ATSF, BN, SP, UP


----------

